# Coco goes to her new home tomorrow



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, tomorrow is the day Coco goes to her new home.

We have met the family two times. The first time, they came here to our house and Saturday night we spent several hours at their house. They are a nice couple who are about the same age as Peg and I (50s). They have a very nice home maybe 6 or 8 miles away from us. They also have a little girl Maltese by the name of Roxie. I can tell Roxie is totally spoiled (is there any other way?







). Roxie is not used to being around other dogs and they were a little concerned when I told them that Coco was a bit of a tomboy and pretty rough and tumble. We went over Saturday as when they were here the first time, Rocky and Max got involved in everything and it was a little hard to see how Roxie and Coco might interact. Roxie wasn't scared but she was a little intimidated by everyone.

Well, Saturday it was just the two of them... and there were no issues at all. We walked in and Coco peed on their tile floor within 5 minutes of arriving...







Oh well... we were having one of Arizona's all too infrequent total downpours and so we all ran to the front door and she had no opportunity to take care of things in a more acceptable manner.

Around here, Coco can be rather aggressive in appearance. She is very vocal with her barks and all sorts of growls as she chases Max & Rocky around. During the entire evening we spent at their house, she checked out every room a couple times. She found where all the toys and treats are kept... After the rain stopped, she sniffed around the door and we went out with both Roxie & Coco and everyone peed the way they are supposed to. Roxie & Coco checked each other out and there was no growling and barking which has so characterized her stay here. Coco did run and slide a couple times on the floor and it was clear she was trying to get Roxie to play. Roxie was very matter of fact and not scared at all... I just think she doesn't really know how to play... (I bet Coco takes care of that!!) It was almost like Roxie and Coco were old friends as they just instantly accepted each other.

Anyway... we are happy for her and think she will be going to a really great situation... but at the same time, we are sad to see her go. I'm also a little scared that Max will have a tough time with this as the two of them have really bonded. As we were getting cleaned up in the bathroom this morning, Max and Coco were constantly wrestling and chasing each other around. At one point, it got quiet which caused us to turn around to see what was up. Both of them were on the bed panting up a storm as they tried to get their wind back. They were laying there about 1 inch apart and each had this goofy puppy grin on their faces as they rested facing us. It is going to be sad not to see as much of that. 

Rocky is just a few weeks older than Max, but during this entire foster thing, his personality has really morphed. He was clearly the leader and he would closely watch what was going on but he tended to stick closer to Peg and I and just watch what the other two were doing. I guess he almost had a dignified way about him recently...


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

You are great people with a great purpose!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Coco's new home and parents sound perfect.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You have done such a wonderful thing by fostering Coco and helping her find her forever home. Bravo!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!














Sorry for Max, I sure hope he can adjust. Can you visit Coco? Maybe she and Max can have play dates, since they live so close.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW, I am so happy you have found Coco a new forever home, that is so wonderful. How very kind you and your wife are to open your home and hearts to this wonderful little girl. She touched all of our hearts here on SM.
Well done


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great job














I am sorry you are going to miss Coco though, it sure is hard when they win your heart then you have to part with them, but I am sure she will have a wonderful home and new life with her new family. I think you are just great for what you did for little Coco


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Steve
















I'm so relieved you are comfortable with the adoptive parents. Sounds like Coco is going to a wonderful, loving home









You and Peg Rock
















My thoughts are with you and your family today


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awww it sounds like Coco is going to a nice home.
















Well done on fostering her.
















So when is the next one Steve

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, we have been all night and day without Coco....







Darn dogs.... I wish they weren't so lovable.

Coco came with this rather large doggy bed... which she never used while she was here. I brought it down yesterday after I came home from work to make sure I gave it to the new parents. Even though she had not used it for 6 weeks or so, she clearly recognized it as hers and tried to jump on it and see what I was doing carrying it downstairs. That was enough that I was on the edge of loosing it the entire evening. I then went around the house and collected toys which belonged to Coco or which she had a special attachment to. By this time, I think she knew something was up.

Ron stopped by first and when Coco saw who it was, she ran out the front door and insisted that he pick her up and carry her, which he was happy to do. This is a guy who is in his 50s and had never had a dog until several years ago.

Maybe 10 minutes later Kathy stopped by. They drove separately as she was on her way home from work and Ron was going to have to leave soon to meet a client. I was under orders from Peg to keep them at the house until she could get home to say a proper good bye to Coco. This was the same lady who had complained a couple of days earlier about not having enough space in a king bed to stretch out with 3 dogs sleeping all around her...









Anyway, Coco ended up falling asleep in Kathy's arms while we were all sitting there talking. I guess if I believed in that sort of stuff maybe this was a sign...

This morning was much quieter than normal. The alarm clock went off and no one starting barking at the clock or growling/snarling at her "brothers". Max and Rocky are pretty quiet and just get up and follow me downstairs so they can go outside and I don't even have to follow them outside to make sure they go... On the down side, there were almost no antics the entire time we were getting ready. Both Rocky and especially Max were much quieter and more subdued than they had recently been. At one point I looked at Max and he just had his head down on the bed and he looked pretty sad.

We have a invitation to go over and see Coco just about whenever we want. I've love to but from when she came here, I know that it took a few days for things to settle and for a routine to develop and I think that needs to occur before I haul the boys over and upset things again.

Thanks to everyone here for being so supportive.

In answer to your question as to when we get the next rescue... most of me wants to say I hope it NEVER happens again.... but at the same time, I know it will and we will try to do the best we can helping out then.

I'd like to pass on a special thanks to *3Maltmom.* Without your going to bat for us, this expereince would have never occurred. So I guess I owe you big time.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy you found a home for Coco. Sounds as if the boys are really going to miss her. I'll bet you will have a new rescue soon. You all did so well and you were able to give her up to a loving family. I hope all works out well.

I have lived in AZ since 1968 and can never remember so much rain in August. I have to put Rylee out on the grass because she does not like to get her paws wet and can't find the exact spot to go.

On the flip side they are building a new school right next to the one I teach in. They have huge land scrapers and make noise all day. So with all this rain their machines will sink and get stuck in the mud so I have been blessed with some peace and quiet.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, it sounds like everything worked out so well for Coco. That's wonderful!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ The first few days are pretty tough. Especially when you're so use to a little pistol, like Coco around. Thanks to you and Peg, Coco is in a loving, forever home. Doesn't get much better than that









Now, let's work on the next one (or two)









More dancing chilis for Steve and Coco


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I have lived in AZ since 1968 and can never remember so much rain in August. I have to put Rylee out on the grass because she does not like to get her paws wet and can't find the exact spot to go.[/B]


<span style="color:#000000">Coco did not like wet (or even damp) grass either. Luckily her new home is entirely desert landscaping. 

We really got dumped on last night. Only an inch or a little less but lots of wind and noise. 
*
We went down to Tucson for a 4 day "weekend" and stayed at **Loews Ventana Canyon Resort in July hoping to see a few storms. It must have been the only 4 day storm free period they had...







*</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Steve it sounds to me like you definately found the right forever home for Coco, well done






















It also sounds like your boys are missing their little playmate, or, enjoying the peace..


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Steve, It looks like you found the right home for Coco and she will be so loved. I know you will miss her but you did a wonderful thing by fostering her and helping her be all she could be. I fostered a Maltese two years ago named Little Bit who I really fell hard for and I cried for 6 weeks after I had to give her up to her perfect forever home. The rescue group really did find her a perfect home and it hurt but having the wonderful emails from the new mommy and keeping in touch helped me see that it was the right decision for Little Bit. I ended up having major eye problems so I wasn't able to foster again but maybe one day when my heart can handle it. It is so easy to get attached to these furkidz who wrap us around their little paws.

Thank you for caring and being wonderful foster parents.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ



> Well, tomorrow is the day Coco goes to her new home.
> 
> We have met the family two times. The first time, they came here to our house and Saturday night we spent several hours at their house. They are a nice couple who are about the same age as Peg and I (50s). They have a very nice home maybe 6 or 8 miles away from us. They also have a little girl Maltese by the name of Roxie. I can tell Roxie is totally spoiled (is there any other way?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was at Lowes about four years ago for a conference. I had to go out and buy a sweater because I was freezing in their conference rooms.

Still hoping for a good rain this weekend so the landmovers stay away from my room.

Deborah and Rylee


----------

